# pokemon yellow remake



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

so i said in the old firegold thread that i'd do a yellow remake, but due to the limitations of ds romhacking i got the idea to use ''PSP'' (pokemon script project) to make a fully customized yellow remake tha could contain everything i want including gen 5 pokemon, new regions( i could even make a full anime game) and it has a dualscreen black/white engine, but that would be on pc, it would be really faster, easier to do as opposed to a half assed non map editable(i mean changing the actual map tiles etc) rom hack.
so just vote what you would prefer to see!
i actually prefer to do this on pc and i could also add online and mystery gift... 

previous comments



Spoiler



coolness:





Spoiler



it would be nice if you create a wii version of the game 
aminemaster:that would exceed the wii homebrew development capabilities...
i can make a pc version or a ds romhack, which will be portable but very watered down
wasim:Anyway do the HG hack
aminemaster: well i will do the HG hack when a map editor is avaible, because if not i cannot change the appearences and cannot add cinnabar and mt moon and such, no new maps i think i understand why macho gave up, but that's just until DMGE gets released...
i think the fangame would be more approppriate, i'll remake this thread into general off topic discussions...





please think about it, i think the pc one is way better and wiser, since we can't graphically change any maps, we can just do the scripts and events...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

i just don't understand why people want a watered down version that has nothing new exept for the yellow story and pokemon, you can't even mod a map!
is it for portability?
will showing you screens be conviencing?


----------



## matt382 (Feb 2, 2012)

I voted on DS, because it would make it 'feel' more like a real Pokemon game. And I would love to re-play Yellow on the move 

But if you do end up making it on PC, I would suggest not having dual screens, what's the point? Since PC has the possibility for larger resolutions, why not just have one window and adapt the engine for this. It would look cleaner and play easier, rather than having to click on the bottom screen every now and then etc.


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2012)

No but it is portable. ^^

I voted for PC version though


----------



## wasim (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah! you posted.
Voted for DS. 

i don't like playing pokemon on my pc. And i usually don't play games on my computer.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

matt382 said:


> I voted on DS, because it would make it 'feel' more like a real Pokemon game. And I would love to re-play Yellow on the move
> 
> But if you do end up making it on PC, I would suggest not having dual screens, what's the point? Since PC has the possibility for larger resolutions, why not just have one window and adapt the engine for this. It would look cleaner and play easier, rather than having to click on the bottom screen every now and then etc.


no need to click on the bottom screen, with the dual screens it just gives a pokemon feel, there are also gen 3-4 versions without dual screen but with less powerful graphics, and trust me i realized if i make it on ds it won't have a yellow feel, no cinnabar etc, it would have the exact same kanto as HG


----------



## coolness (Feb 2, 2012)

if i could vote for the wii than i would have voted for wii but for now will i vote for the PC version


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> No but it is portable. ^^
> 
> I voted for PC version though


reasonable


wasim said:


> Ah! you posted.
> Voted for DS.
> 
> i don't like playing pokemon on my pc. And i usually don't play games on my computer.


trust me it's better than you can imagine, and if we wait until the 3ds/vita gets hacked i bet it can emulate it very well.
edit: for dual screen thingy there are 2 versions avaible
the gen 5 version:


Spoiler



http://img61.xooimage.com/views/7/7/9/presentation-psp5g-26c8ed5.png/


gen 4 versionlittle glimpse of former work on yellow pc)


Spoiler



http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7815/15791765.png


----------



## matt382 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've played a few Pokemon games on my PC, like the ones made with RPG Maker XP using Poccil's kit. They were good, but it just isn't the same feeling as playing on a DS. Maybe I'm just weird like that hahaa :')


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

matt382 said:


> I've played a few Pokemon games on my PC, like the ones made with RPG Maker XP using Poccil's kit. They were good, but it just isn't the same feeling as playing on a DS. Maybe I'm just weird like that hahaa :')


watch my spoilers in the above post
it's not the exact feel but it's very similiar, just look at the spoilers please.


----------



## wasim (Feb 2, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> trust me it's better than you can imagine, and if we wait until the 3ds/vita gets hacked i bet it can emulate it very well.
> edit: for dual screen thingy there are 2 versions avaible
> the gen 5 version:


Unless it doesn't take too much CPU i'll play it. ( so i can play winamp while playing it )


----------



## andym1989 (Feb 2, 2012)

I initially voted for the DS version but after seeing the screenshots for the PC based game I realized that the PC version would be better.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

wasim said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > trust me it's better than you can imagine, and if we wait until the 3ds/vita gets hacked i bet it can emulate it very well.
> ...


it doesn't take cpu at all


----------



## matt382 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm first time I've seen this kit. It's pretty good.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

i'll let this poll go on for like a week, ok?


----------



## broitsak (Feb 2, 2012)

I prefer it on ds,just like *matt382 *said.It would feel more like an original game,but thats just my opinion.


----------



## iSubaru (Feb 2, 2012)

If Pokemon game, only Nintendo console, from those two options obviously DS


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2012)

The PC version would be better for reasons stated above.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> The PC version would be better for reasons stated above.


this is what i've been trying to say all along, it's much more reasonable to do it.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 2, 2012)

IMO PC will be better just cause you would be able to add in new areas etc


----------



## signz (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, the PC version certainly could get bigger with new/other regions, maybe some DLC-like stuff and also better due to the ability to make the maps how they should be for a Yellow remake. But please, do NOT add fakemon (I really hate those in Pokemon hacks). I mean, aren't the 649 already available ones enough?
Sure, on DS it would feel more like an actual Pokemon game, but playing on PC shouldn't be that bad if the game is good/great..
So, yeah - imo you should go with that Poke Scripting thing.


----------



## Goldneedle (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't fully understand what you mean when you say "including gen 5 pokemon".
Does it mean you will put all Nationaldex in main story?
I think put all pokemon in one game will make a huge mess up and hard for newbie to choose which one to catch so i think just choose some of them which can fully evolve before we challenge E4 and all other pokemon will appear late after you beat E4.


----------



## wasim (Feb 3, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> i'll let this poll go on for like a week, ok?


I don't think you'll have to do that.
i'm sure the PC will have more votes. but still i prefer the DS version.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 3, 2012)

The main reason people choose DS is because playing a Pokemon game on a computer would be amazingly boring.


----------



## wasim (Feb 3, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> The main reason people choose DS is because playing a Pokemon game on a computer would be amazingly boring.


What this guy says !

Well, i didn't choose DS just for pokemon though.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 3, 2012)

I should've clarified. "Why people will choose having a DS compatible remake instead of a PC remake." would've been better.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for the DS but now that I think about it I really should have voted PC...


----------



## broitsak (Feb 3, 2012)

You know what,i regret voting ds,only events and scripts edited isnt that exciting,i wish i can go back and pick pc.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 3, 2012)

so let's consider it +3 for pc and -3 for ds


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 3, 2012)

A GBA Rom Hack because it can be customised more than a DS Rom hack and still be portable

If you are not willing to do that then a DS hack because i need pokemon to be portable


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 3, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> A GBA Rom Hack because it can be customised more than a DS Rom hack and still be portable
> 
> If you are not willing to do that then a DS hack because i need pokemon to be portable


i might consider a gba one later, but the pc one has way more possibilities


----------



## broitsak (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill look into the pc hacking thing and see if i can help.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 3, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Ill look into the pc hacking thing and see if i can help.


i can teach you everything you want about it, it's pretty awesome, and help will be appreciated


----------



## matt382 (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably just dreaming here, but wouldn't it be great if the RMXP engine could get ported to I-devices or androids and tablets. Then the PC one would be portable


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 4, 2012)

matt382 said:


> Probably just dreaming here, but wouldn't it be great if the RMXP engine could get ported to I-devices or androids and tablets. Then the PC one would be portable


we can dream...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 4, 2012)

If you think making a PC version would be more reasonable, then why don't you just close the poll and work on a PC version?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> If you think making a PC version would be more reasonable, then why don't you just close the poll and work on a PC version?


because i want to know  what people really want, or else i will just be flamed for not making a romhack as i initially said


----------



## Narayan (Feb 4, 2012)

is it possible to create a watered down version for the ds of the remake you'll be making for the pc?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 4, 2012)

Or you could just play Pokemon LeafGreen/FireRed...

Only benefit to playing Yellow over those two would be an annoying Pikachu following you around and maybe some more useless plot stuff to help sell the anime more (which hardly matters considering the whole Kanto era ended years ago, hell it's what I watched when I was a kid).

Minus the Pikachu following you it's literally a simple ROM hack of LF/FR where you change some rosters, names, and dialogue, something so incredibly easy with the tools nowadays.

If you wanted a "modern era" game to be like Yellow, play HG/SS with Pikachu as your first character in your party and make your name Ash. Hell, you even get the entire continent of Johto play around on first! Amazing, right?

But really, I'd rather wait for an official GameFreak release or for DS Pokemon ROM hacking tools to get more expansive, something on the level of the GBA games. The GBA ROM hacks are amazing, well most of them are. Given simple map editing tools, this remake would probably be quite easy. I feel like any ground-up engine would have its kinks and would just feel crude in comparison to a GameFreak engine.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or you could just play Pokemon LeafGreen/FireRed...
> 
> Only benefit to playing Yellow over those two would be an annoying Pikachu following you around and maybe some more useless plot stuff to help sell the anime more (which hardly matters considering the whole Kanto era ended years ago, hell it's what I watched when I was a kid).
> 
> ...


did i ever say it would be a total yellow remake?
i might even follow the anime on all regions, but it would take time.
and trust me this kit is the closest thing ever to gamefreak engine on pc


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2012)

i already played yellow. eh.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > If you think making a PC version would be more reasonable, then why don't you just close the poll and work on a PC version?
> ...


So what?
They'll never be happy about the outcome anyway, so you may as well do what you really want to do, no?


----------



## iRyahn (Feb 6, 2012)

Screenshots please 
I wanna see the PC version example before I vote.


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm... well I guess great minds think alike... I currently just starting to make my own "remake" of Pokemon Yellow as well.
Your ideas sound pretty good. There are major differences I see already which is awesome! I would totally be willing to play it.
Hope it goes well for you. 

PS. I am not trying to jack your thread, I will create my own when I have a demo to release. Also I am not currently taking any requests.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 6, 2012)

iRyahn said:


> Screenshots please
> I wanna see the PC version example before I vote.


...


----------



## sharpshooter7 (Feb 6, 2012)

i think a PC version will be better imo.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 6, 2012)

You already have made your mind up so why even ask.PC FTW


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2012)

They already made several remakes of Pokemon yellow.

Gold, silver, crystal (crystal? I forgot), diamond, pearl, platinum, etc.
No need for another, but fanmade.


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> They already made several remakes of Pokemon yellow.
> 
> Gold, silver, crystal (crystal? I forgot), diamond, pearl, platinum, etc.
> No need for another, but fanmade.


Maybe there isn't a need but I like the idea. I'm just making my own basically to test my skills.
Oh and I wanted to point this out to those that don't already know: http://lightning-yellow.com/


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 6, 2012)

ct_bolt said:


> Maybe there isn't a need but I like the idea. I'm just making my own basically to test my skills.
> Oh and I wanted to point this out to those that don't already know: http://lightning-yellow.com/


the engine looks a bit dated, you should try using PSP it's better...
keep up the good work anyway, i dunno maybe i should change the project since you're working on it...
oh and did i mention i'll also include online battles?


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> the engine looks a bit dated, you should try using PSP it's better...
> keep up the good work anyway, i dunno maybe i should change the project since you're working on it...
> oh and did i mention i'll also include online battles?


Yeah it does seem quite outdated. That isn't my project though (if you didn't know)... I just wanted to point it out (as a small reference kinda).
The engine I'm using is definitely going to be for PC (at least to start).
I would like to also feature online battles & trading (if I can get that far... hopefully I will).
Please don't quit what your doing though just because I'm also working on a version.
I noticed a few key differences from the plans you have compared to the ones I have. Such as you will include all Pokemon but mine will only have the 151.
Still... I would really love to see what you come up with.  Please continue with your project.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 6, 2012)

ct_bolt said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > the engine looks a bit dated, you should try using PSP it's better...
> ...


okay
how about we unite forces, we're basically doing the same thing so why not work together, it will be more efficent and you can use our engine and i'll explain how to use it and translate it to you(it's in french )













is an emerald remake a better idea?


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> okay
> how about we unite forces, we're basically doing the same thing so why not work together, it will be more efficent and you can use our engine and i'll explain how to use it and translate it to you(it's in french )


Hmm... interesting proposal... I'll have to think about it (hope that's OK).
That could work out great though, let me get back to ya on that... For now we could just bounce info from each other. 



aminemaster said:


> is an emerald remake a better idea?


To me it is not better, because I like keeping it classic (follow the anime/manga), I will play what ever you make though. 

Sooo, where are your graphics coming from? Do they come with the engine? Just curious...

PS. Is this the engine you are using? http://pokemonscriptproject.xooit.fr/index.php


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 6, 2012)

ct_bolt said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > okay
> ...


yes that's the engine, i've been contributing to it since its beginning, the graphics are fullu customizable but the engine has tons of them built in.
PsP 5G/PsP DS are the best right now.

you got msn?


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> yes that's the engine, i've been contributing to it since its beginning, the graphics are fullu customizable but the engine has tons of them built in.
> PsP 5G/PsP DS are the best right now.


That's awesome! You been contributing to it since the beginning huh... that's incredible! Good work so far it seems.


aminemaster said:


> you got msn?


No sorry I sure don't... I mostly use FaceBook (even though it is evil). I also use Meebo through a toolbar attached to one of my sites: http://fbtext.webs.com/
I am CT_Bolt on there also.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 6, 2012)

ct_bolt said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > yes that's the engine, i've been contributing to it since its beginning, the graphics are fullu customizable but the engine has tons of them built in.
> ...


and i can also guess you're one of the people that don't share their facebook with strangers.
 i'm friends with many tempers.


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> and i can also guess you're one of the people that don't share their facebook with strangers.
> i'm friends with many tempers.


Well, I probably shouldn't but, I don't really care... I am CT Bolt on there also...
and besides your no stranger now. I know a few things about you for sure:
1. You love anime
2. You're making a pokemon remake
3. You've been contributing to that pokemon project since its beginning
4. You seem pretty cool.

So go ahead and add me if you want to.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 6, 2012)

ct_bolt said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > and i can also guess you're one of the people that don't share their facebook with strangers.
> ...


Thanks 
edit: the add button is nonexistent in your profile...
also please don't get confused with my profile, i speak lots of languages and have friends from all over the world so yeah...


----------



## ct_bolt (Feb 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Thanks
> edit: the add button is nonexistent in your profile...
> also please don't get confused with my profile, i speak lots of languages and have friends from all over the world so yeah...


lol...  non-existent huh  , interesting... thanks for the info. Well if you tell me yours I can add you instead.  

PS. A PM would probably be a safer way to go about that.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 10, 2012)

So its pc version,ay?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 10, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> So its pc version,ay?


yup


----------



## sharpshooter7 (Feb 13, 2012)

so any update animemaster?


----------



## broitsak (Mar 3, 2012)

So,*aminemaster*,any results?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2012)

You know what would be awesome, is if someone made a Yellow hack with heart gold graphics, and they somehow managed to add a pikachu into it, and we went through all the regions, and pikachu would stick with you, but would always be set back to like level 10 at the start. And somehow completely follow the story of the show. Do like a full out hack. Take the time, make it awesome and everything. Maybe open up a site so you can take donations or help money.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> So,*aminemaster*,any results?


sorry i didn't update because of overstudying but i'm in about the 3rd gym/4th gym.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 26, 2012)

Hows this going aminemaster?(Im not trying to bring this back up or anything,just curious)


----------



## JornTenge (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this will be a fine idea.


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 26, 2012)

If I had known about this sooner, I would have helped... I'm not very good at coding yet, though.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry for hanging up like that, i had lots of school and problems so i had to put the project on standby, i even requested a gbatemp temporary ban for a set period of time
now i'm back and i'm redoing the project, a new poll will be added too about the engine.



jrk190 said:


> If I had known about this sooner, I would have helped... I'm not very good at coding yet, though.


i won't need any hep with coding, i could just use some help mapping and editing the resources, i also may have to make some sprites and custom tilesets.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 8, 2012)

Since no one has replied, i'm going to go for the 5G engine, it's more up to date but i'll need to convert my scripts.
i'v also implemented a direct update system and some online functions (mystery gift)


----------



## broitsak (Jul 8, 2012)

Some pics would be nice


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You know what would be awesome, is if someone made a Yellow hack with heart gold graphics, and they somehow managed to add a pikachu into it, and we went through all the regions, and pikachu would stick with you, but would always be set back to like level 10 at the start. And somehow completely follow the story of the show. Do like a full out hack. Take the time, make it awesome and everything. Maybe open up a site so you can take donations or help money.


that's what i'm actually planning to do, but i'm using BW graphics and once i get deeper into this it'd be hard to change the graphical style (i'd have to redo every map, sprite etc.)
but to achieve such a thing i'll need people to help me with this.



Nxenz said:


> Some pics would be nice


i'm probably gonna make some screenies after a few hours.
Edit: i decided not to restart the maps now but give another chance for the poll, that will give me time to finish the scripts(most of them are done, i had to heavily modify the engine, it's almost remade from scratch and i just took examples of how the french starter kit is, that's what took me lots of time)


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 8, 2012)

snip


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 9, 2012)

The pokemon yellow remake project is canceled, only to leave place for something much better, new thread coming soon.
please mods lock this.


----------

